# Walking/Running Information



## Tiger Lily 03

For the many WISH members who have been looking for Walking/Running Information there is valuable information contained in the link here:

Walking/Running Info Websites 

Keep on keepin' on!

There are helpful points included that would benefit all WISH members.

I thought I would also add that on the events side of WISH you can find much information on how to get started walking/running. Feel free to step over there.


----------



## momhmmx2

Thanks for the info!  My favorite site is www.runkeeper.com.   They have an app for my phone too.  It let's you set custom intervals to remind you when to walk/run when working out. Keeps track of GPS via phone.  They have also partnered with Jeff Galloway and you can buy his custom training programs for 5k,1/2 and fulls with all fitness levels.  I'm currently doing the 1/2 for beginners by Jeff.  It is a 24 week program easy to follow both online and via the app.


----------



## jsherry

thanks for valued info
 i just how i can be consistent in jogging . i am not so much committed  guy but i want i want to improve my stamina.

Thanks .


----------



## JLBoyer

Thanks


----------



## Grendalynn

I love runkeeper!The App on my iphone is awesome for tracking results, personal bests, music play lists and all kinds of great feedback!


----------

